# My house is a mess!! Popcorn anyone?



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet my house is messier than yours!!! Actually its a disaster!! Just thought I'd share what wonderful things we are doing around our house. We have a house built in about 1979. And we've got those WONDERFUL popcorn ceilings - NOT!! So, we are taking them down after 12 years of putting up with them. We are also putting in can lighting. Actually, taking it down is kind of fun. Look at the sheets size they come down in. We tested for Asbestos - Negative. Still soo much to do, but what a huge improvement. I'm just so excited about it that I had to share.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my, I am tired just looking at those pictures...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey~ Our house was built in '79 also...and taking down that nasty popcorn is on our "to-do" list too!
But MAN....what a job!!
I bet your back is killing you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Karen, I didn't know it came off in sheets like that. Looks kinda like fun. Like peeling a sunburn, lol.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Katie - it really isn't that much work. I finished that big room (probably 25' x 15') in about 3 - 4 hours all by myself. Of course, hubby gets to take care of the texturing. Hopefully that room will be done by this weekend. Then, there is the rest of the house - soo much work!! But honestly it is kind of fun, in a weird sort of way. Not looking forward to the months and months of dusting ahead.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, I feel your pain! We are re-modeling our house too! We don't have the "popcorn" ceilings but we gutted our kitchen the end of May and we finally got the new cabinets put in....they're still not stained and we have to still have the granite, backsplash, flooring, lighting etc. done. My kids keep asking if it will be finished by Thanksgiving.....it sure better be! I keep telling myself how great it will be when it's done!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, we have done remodel jobs and I hope we never have to do another. I have to watch saying,,,"I want" around this house. One night I said, "I want to knock the wall out between the den and kitchen and completely redo the kitchen." Woke the next morning to loud banging and went downstairs to see the wall being torn down!!!" Helloooo, could I please pack things up first. ound:

We did it all....took months...looked great. As I was unpacking the last boxes to put things in the cabinets...burning candles...signing...loving my new stuff, I went downstairs to go through some more things and when I came back up -- the kitchen was on fire!!

All to do over....
My advice....never burn candles!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It does look like alot of fun although a big big job! It'll be nice once it's done.  Our place needs painting indoors horribly, new texture would hide a multitude of sins too! But every year I plan to have at it, something comes up that takes precedence. It's a work in progress. I don't know what I would do with myself if I ever thought I was finished.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

BTW...what is a popcorn ceiling? I have never seen one come off in sheets like that. Is it sprayed on the sheetrock?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh, we have done remodel jobs and I hope we never have to do another. I have to watch saying,,,"I want" around this house. One night I said, "I want to knock the wall out between the den and kitchen and completely redo the kitchen." Woke the next morning to loud banging and went downstairs to see the wall being torn down!!!" Helloooo, could I please pack things up first. ound:
> 
> We did it all....took months...looked great. As I was unpacking the last boxes to put things in the cabinets...burning candles...signing...loving my new stuff, I went downstairs to go through some more things and when I came back up -- the kitchen was on fire!!
> 
> ...


Oh My Gosh!!! How awful!!!! I cannot imagine. I'm sure you were in tears for a long time. Soooo sad, so so sad!!!!

I've also had a candle mishap. We were remodeling (another time) and we were in another room. We had one of those gel candles. It got so hot that the glass container that was holding it exploded, fell on our carpet and melted it. Candles are not a good thing. I usually burn mine on a hard surface (like the stove) or in my kitchen sink now.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> BTW...what is a popcorn ceiling? I have never seen one come off in sheets like that. Is it sprayed on the sheetrock?


Popcorn ceiling is blown up to the sheetrock and it sticks and dries there. It looks very bumpy - for acoustics it supposed to be good. I'm sure you've seen it. It was very popular in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> As I was unpacking the last boxes to put things in the cabinets...burning candles...signing...loving my new stuff, I went downstairs to go through some more things and when I came back up -- the kitchen was on fire!!!!


:jaw:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow that stuff comes off easier than wallpaper on a textured wall. I worked almost 2 months on that stuff and had to resort to using my thumbnail for the deeply textured spaces. 
And the candles.........yeow!! Were they both gel candles?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

wow!! what a project! It is so nice to see the results of such hard work!! we have done a TON in the last 10 years we have owned out 1970's house!!

FIRE!!! as an insuance agent, that word scares me to death. I hope that no one was hurt - that is what is most important.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Vicky - You ARE going through a lot of work. I cannot imagine being in a construction zone that long, but I'm sure it will look good. I would love a new kitchen.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, wow... that looks like some hard work! I had no idea it would come down in a sheet like that. Good luck... post pictures of the "after" too.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow are you going to love your ceilings when you're done. Not sure I'd call hard labor "fun" but hey as what one of my favorite bosses use to say, "whatever blows your skirt up" LOL



Laurief said:


> FIRE!!! ... that word scares me to death. I hope that no one was hurt - that is what is most important.


Me too. My home burned at 2AM Christmas Eve when I was 9 - all we got out with were our nightclothes, each other and my Poodle that I adored. When the fire inspectors came, they estimated the temperature to be over 3,000 degrees - all the aluminum frame windows had melted. And a silver tea service from our family's silver mining town was a river of silver two rooms away - moved by the force of the water hoses. And the fire department was at the house within three minutes of my dad and Poodle discovering the fire. Needless to say....FIRE!!! ... that word scares me to death.

In fact, I've taught the girls to yell "fire" if they are ever in serious trouble. Everyone turns to look at fire. Mom's have learned to ignore the word, "mommy".

Although there is a silver lining in every cloud...I had a turn of the century Singer sewing machine complete with knee pedal given to me by Santa at the age of six. Of course it was lost in the fire. But look at the beauty that I found to replace it this weekend: It's a 1911 model.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Karen, I do think I've seen that type ceiling. I never dreamed it would come off in sheets like that. I do know you will have some hard work ahead but it is a good feeling when it's finished and new and fresh. We built this house in 64 and the first remodel was because of a fire in the mid 70's. The next remodel was in 88 when a tornador hit our house. I was excited in the late 90's to get to remodel by choice...then the candle fire and we did it all over. Heck, I don't even want a room painted now.

No...I did not cry. Like Laurie said all that mattered was nobody was hurt. But my 12 year old grandson at the time said, "Poppie that is the first cuss word I've heard you say in 12 years." ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, all I can say is: Oh. My. Gosh! Sounds like a ton of work. UGH! 

Dale, even when you write about loss or tragedies, you somehow make it sound humorous! LOL I love it. SO glad no one got hurt.

Lisa, such a sad story. Scary as heck!


----------

